# Getting old or something worse?



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

For the last few weeks I haven't heard Prick on his wheel. Ive thought nothing of it because with his lack of eyes he cant tell day from night so he will often wake up during the middle of the day for a run. With my current schedule Im gone from the house for about 5-7 hours a day and thought maybe he was running while I was at class, work, or even when Im sleeping and Im just not noting it. 

Well today I saw him and he was trying to get around his cage but he some how flipped on his back and could not turn himself back over. I picked him up and he rolled into a ball so all of those muscles still work. I rubbed his back and he came out of the ball, still on his back. He was flailing about wildly, all of his legs were moving, trying to turn himself over but he couldnt. I guess in the time I THOUGHT he was running while I was gone he hasnt and instead put on a few extra pounds.

Im counting his pellets and giving him a less then before. When he was running it was fine, now that he isnt its showing. Is there anything I can do to get him to run again? ive been clipping his nails as needed when I clean his cage to make sure his nails are short, I doubt thats an issue. He moves around frequently so I know he is active. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Providing the following may help us assist you better:



> When posting asking for ideas on what might be wrong with your hedgehog, the more information you give, the better we may be able to help. Below are some guidelines to follow. The first section, please answer each question. The second part, answer those that apply.
> 
> It is easiest to follow if you stick to one thread so we can follow updates more easily.
> 
> ...


Hedgehogs adapt fine without eyes, as far as I know hedgehogs do not gorge themselves so I would still ensure he has enough food that he eats his fill, perhaps its time to get a lower fat kibble into the mix


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Flipping over on his back and not being able to right himself is extremely concerning. Its time for him to go see a veterinarian for examination. 

Few things to look for and mention to the vet if the answer is yes.

Did you notice him stumbling more than usual recently?
Does he tend to fall to one side more than the other?
Head tilt?
Pawing or scratching at one side of his head?

There could be several things going on, but yes answers to several of the above could indicate an inner ear infection. I had one that had chronic inner ear infections. He started out with reduced activity, stumbling, then falling over and couldn't right himself. If left untreated they are extremely painful and the eardrum can rupture, causing discharge, bleeding from the ear and more pain.

I suggest you make a veterinary appointment sooner than later and get him checked out.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I know this isn't helpful, but I really hope you are able to take your little one in and that you can figure out what's going on. I'll be thinking about you two.  It would be wonderful if you could keep us updated


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> Did you notice him stumbling more than usual recently?
> Does he tend to fall to one side more than the other?
> Head tilt?
> Pawing or scratching at one side of his head?
> I suggest you make a veterinary appointment sooner than later and get him checked out.


The vets office is closed one day off so Im going to try and get him in ASAP.

It seems to be both sides, when ever he tried to get over something. No pawing, no scratching, no head tilt. Ive looked on line for "hedgehog ear infection" and he doesnt have mites or any sign of waxy/cruddy ears.



TWCOGAR said:


> Providing the following may help us assist you better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has more then adapted fine without his eyes, Im not worried about that part.

When I gave him his normal bath tonight, he balled up like normal, and i noticed that his hind-legs were getting stuck under the fur a little bit making it difficult for them to get out. When I gently got them off and under the fur he didnt move them and then all of a sudden he started kicking with them very rapidly. His right one more so then his left one. Normally I just stroke his forehead and he calms down, it was working because he stopped squirming and kicking with his front paws but his back ones kept "twitching" still the right one faster then the left one. I put him back down in the sink without cutting his nails due to not being able to get his legs to hold still and it was as if his back legs were just shut off.

I cleaned his cage and got him back in there as fast as I could. He tried getting into his litter pan again and managed with lots of effort. He could get his front in there but he couldnt kick off with his hind legs. I took that and his wheel out and he crawled around the cage. I got a few minutes of video to show the vet, I can upload it if any one wants to see it if they think it will help.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Some videos in order that I took them














Sorry if its to dark


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor guy. He certainly is having difficulty. If possible, could you do another video of him on a large flat surface such as the floor, or a table. If you have a floor with short pile carpet, that would be ideal. I'd like to see how he walks with no obstacles in his way, non slip surface, and no liner to bunch up. 

One thing that would help him or any hedgehog with mobility issues is to have a firm liner that cannot be bunched up. You can use a piece of coroplast, cut to fit the bottom of the cage and then fleece that is large enough to wrap underneath to hold it firm. This way, when he paws trying to get his footing he will be able to.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The videos are heartbreaking. I hope the vet will be able to determine what the main problem is. Nancy and Kalandra have so much experience with hedgies.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor boy. I'd get him in to see a vet, let him walk for the vet, and ask if having an x-ray done will help. It looks to me like his back legs are not working like they should. That could be caused by a variety of things. In my opinion, after an initial exam to watch the behavior, an x-ray would be a good first step as a vet should be able to look at the spine to ensure all is well there. One thought is there could be inflammation, a slipped or ruptured disc, etc. Could be a tumor putting pressure on nerves. Too many possibilities. No matter what is causing the problem, its definitely time for a vet to diagnose him. 

Was this sudden onset? If not, try to come up with a timeline to relay to your vet of how this happened. I had one that ruptured a disc in her back, very sudden onset. She never regained movement in her back legs, but with some modifications she continued to enjoy life.

Let us know what the vet has to say.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Video of him on carpet. He just woke up so skip to the minute mark


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

poor baby. hope you get it figured it out soon. can't offer any other advice than what's already been said, but to me it almost looks like it is the back right side more so than the other that he's having problems with, but it's kinda hard to tell since it is dark and he's obviously not wanting to use it much and i'm just guessing obviously only a vet can diagnose properly . please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I took him to the vet today and the vet said he either had Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome or a bad disc in his back but was 96% certain it was WHS. He said either way Prick wouldnt be able to recover and if it was WHS it would just get worse.

I made the tough call and had him put down today, I didnt want him to get so bad that he couldnt move to his food or water dish and just slowly starve or dehydrate from it, he didnt touch all of his food from tuesday night.

He was a tough little guy who lived very well despite being blind. Ill miss you little buddy.

Sept 2008-Oct 2011


I informed the breeder that I got him from about the vet visit and she said to get a necropsy done. Unfortunately I cant afford to do that currently. I know she and a lot of other breeders work hard to get WHS out their lines. The little I understand about genetics I know that its possible for humans to have something at one point in their line, not experience it for several generations, and then it just pops back up later unexpectedly.

The vet said if it was a disc problem Prick would have been in pain and making noise which he wasn't showing signs of pain or making any noise what so over.


I held him for several minutes and said my good bye to him and insisted that I be there as the vet put him down. He really was a tough little guy to keep going while he was blind and its sad to see him go like this.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------

